# What is the best Temp and Rah meter?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have gone threw 4 of them the last one costing almost $50 and something always goes wrong with it. Mostly the sensor on the cord. I grow in a Tent and need that feature most. So what is the best one you guys have been using?

Can you guys recommend the one you have gotten best results from?
Thanks
Stank


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

My Sunleaves probe worked for a few years before it quit. It was nice to have but right now I am doing without it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow you must have your spot really dialed in EH? No Temp reading at all in grow space?
Yea mine go wonky before I finish my crop. Tryed new battery's etc but still not working right.

Anyone using the wireless style?


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish man, I use the meter itself, I just hang it where I used to hang the probe.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

That must be the Canadian way that's what I did. Being an hvac tech it drives me nuts not knowing exact temps. I bet when I find one that works well I will buy 2 so I can have 4 points of temp reading cause I'm crazy like that.

Just need to find one that works well


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have to admit I am a lazy grower, as long as I know the temp at the canopy and the rh, I am happy.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 10, 2015)

Stank, what are you talking about? A monitor for your reservoir? Or, for your room in general?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yea MR1 that's the normal person lol I'm odd

Hacker man I'm looking for it to get room temp and room RH Bro


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 10, 2015)

I have tried a handful of those and I really love my Oregon Scientific RAR501A.

I review a couple here...  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67940

and end up liking the OS the best. Still using it. I like that I can see all 3 remote monitors at one glance. 

View attachment 03103742096_1.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 11, 2015)

Have been using a wireless one for a couple of years now. Sending unit is in my grow room in my garage, receiver in the house, about 80-90 feet away. El cheapo unit, no name on it. Think it was $20-$25.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hacker man your talking my langue I need THAT! Where can I buy it.
Yooper you got a name or link thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought mine direct from Oregon Scientific...

http://www.oregonscientificstore.co...one-Home-Climate-Control-Weather-Station.data

Look online for coupons. I think I got $10 off my first order.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421009301.668841.jpg

What do you guys think this means? Low battery? 
Smash with hammer


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2015)

i use the old type with mechanical needle, seems to work for ages, still operating flawlessly since well over 10 years


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 11, 2015)

The Lo probably means that the actual reading is below what the unit is capable of displaying.

This OS does it on the humidity reading if it goes below 24%. It was the only thing I didn't like about it. Below 24% and it just reads LL.

However, yours reads it on the temperature and I doubt the temp is below what it displays.

My guess is that the remote unit(s) have a dead (or low) battery.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 11, 2015)

II was reading up on that model. It's a 313BC. It has a freeze alarm so the LO might have something to do with that.

Where are the remote transmitters?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

It will be reading 77F then just go to LO


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 11, 2015)

Have you replaced the batteries in the remote transmitters lately?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2015)

Generally the LO means the lowest temp the thermometer got to so you can watch the highs and lows in your space.  A lot of people in the mountains use these so they can monitor low temps in their well houses and know when to add auxiliary heat.

I like the one you linked Hackerman.  I like the 3 different different locations--most only have 2.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys iv seen it read 48 F my basment is no colder then 68 F mostly 72F it's not saying LO cause it's to cold.

Gonna try battery today


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Changed battery same issue. Gonna have to buy one on payday number 4


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you change the battery in the remotes as well as the main unit?

Just kind of odd that it's working but not properly. Not much that can go wrong with something like this.

Besides, you'll love the Oregon Scientific if you get it. I love being able to see the temp and humidity in all 3 of my rooms without having to push any buttons.

Still, odd that it just reads Lo.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

It only has a main unit then a sensor on a wire. It's not a fancy one with sensors like the one you posted. I gotta get a new one payday it's driving me nuts says my basement is 78F lol t stats set at 74F and furnace is running


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Had to buy a cheap $10 one till payday. Both my meters pooched out.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 14, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> That must be the Canadian way that's what I did. Being an hvac tech it drives me nuts not knowing exact temps. I bet when I find one that works well I will buy 2 so I can have 4 points of temp reading cause I'm crazy like that.
> 
> Just need to find one that works well



Search Ebay or Amazon for STC-1000
They are amazing, fast and accurate and I haven't even mentioned the relays yet    If it doesn't make you weep with joy, I'll buy it off you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a couple of these I've bought from Walmart, and two of the "decent" ones I also bought from the Hydro store.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your meters. This one of the items I think can be "skimped" on in the purchasing process. At least, if you're not running CO2 etc. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yea my $10 one has been working great but doesn't do RH I know it's around 10 RH anyway . I'm still looking for a good meter.
Tangie dank has a cool one that is wireless I'm watching it to see how long it last lol


----------

